# Help with DWA animal costs...



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey there,

I am currently putting together a project for installing a 'venom' exhibition at a zoological attraction in the uk, part of my plan is to cost for all the livestock and am having difficulty finding prices on some animals. i believe all are fairly common in the DWA hobby world, so could you guys help me with rough estimates of cost per animal please? i need rough (and i mean rough) prices for...

Gila Monsters
Boomslang
Eastern Diamond Back Rattler
Gaboon Viper
Boiga dendrophila
Atrax (any species)

prices for the above would be very much appreciated and make my life far easier 

Cheers


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

HalcyonInverts said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am currently putting together a project for installing a 'venom' exhibition at a zoological attraction in the uk, part of my plan is to cost for all the livestock and am having difficulty finding prices on some animals. i believe all are fairly common in the DWA hobby world, so could you guys help me with rough estimates of cost per animal please? i need rough (and i mean rough) prices for...
> 
> ...


gila monsters £1000-1500 more likely to be nearer the latter.
Gaboons for a baby anything from about £60
mangrove snake, all depends on whether you want a WC or CB I got a sub adult WC for £20 but you see CB youngsters and LTC feeders going for £100+
saw a pair of EDB for sale the other day for about £200 
Boomslang not sure, not something I have seen for sale much but it might be worth you contacting Tengalms.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks for the fast reply, 

An alternative to the boomslangs would be _Atheris hispida._ Do these often come into the DWA hobby?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah you do see them about, theres no anti venom for them though I believe so being bitten would be a serious problem.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe *hispidia* are a difficult one to keep alive!


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

cool, thanks for the info! ill see what i can come up with!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

You will struggle to find _A. hispida_, I’ve been looking for years and only seen one or two ropey ones in Germany. What were you referring to when you say _atrax_? – (funnel-webs?) If so, again I’ve been looking for years and never seen any, especially _A. robustus_, if they were about, most DWA keepers would jump at the chance. 

Boomslangs – there are one or two knocking around in the UK, of course I’m not trying to question your experience, but there is no a/v available, and you or any other keeper would be in a right mess if you were to receive a bite.

EDB’s – I have a pair for sale.

Gila’s are expensive, but are about and the others are ten-a-penny.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Boomslangs – there are one or two knocking around in the UK, of course I’m not trying to question your experience, but there is no a/v available, and you or any other keeper would be in a right mess if you were to receive a bite.


Hi mate,

There is a monovalent antivenom produced for boomslangs, SAIMR Boomslang Antivenom. I have heard it is supposed to be one of the most effective antivenoms available, Of course, this is not to say inexperienced keepers should be keeping such animals!

Cheers, Tom


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah i was referring to the Funnel webs, i have a few Macrothele gigas at the moment, but think the more famous Atrax would have been a better display (information/story wise). As for the problems with the Boomslangs, we have a few rangers skilled with venomous snake handling, but am still considering Boomslangs suitablility, just wanted to find out availiblilty etc before i made the final desicion.

Thanks for all the replies! made my life a lot less stressfull today!


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

out of interest, what attraction are you setting up your venom display? might be interested to go and have a visit:mf_dribble:. especially after you have set up your exhibition.

Cheers

Jason


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

personally I think the adamanteus is a good choice, because everyone knows what a rattlesnake is and EDBs are huge and impressive.

The mangrove I think is probably more trouble than its worth for a public display they are nervy, prone to stress and can be pains to get feeding, to be on display with people staring in constantly and tapping on the glass might just overstress an already delicate snake, saying that I have seen them in public displays a few times.

Gaboon, same as the EDB its an easily recognisable large viper and people love them, out of gaboons and puffs, the two large Bitis that would be ok in a public display id say the gaboon is the most well known and the one that people love to see.

I recon instead of the boomslang you should consider an Asian aboreal something out of what was the Trimeresurus complex, theres alot of beautiful snakes there and they would make good displays imo.

thats just my two pennies worth.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> personally I think the adamanteus is a good choice, because everyone knows what a rattlesnake is and EDBs are huge and impressive.
> 
> The mangrove I think is probably more trouble than its worth for a public display they are nervy, prone to stress and can be pains to get feeding, to be on display with people staring in constantly and tapping on the glass might just overstress an already delicate snake, saying that I have seen them in public displays a few times.
> 
> ...


 the king of american snakes IMO!

my favorite rattlesnake!:no1:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Azemiops said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> There is a monovalent antivenom produced for boomslangs, SAIMR Boomslang Antivenom. I have heard it is supposed to be one of the most effective antivenoms available, Of course, this is not to say inexperienced keepers should be keeping such animals!
> 
> Cheers, Tom


Very interesting Tom, was not aware there was a/v available, I have just txt Paul Rowley asking him if we have it in the UK, I'm sure we didnt, but on the other-hand, I have no real interest in keeping boomslangs so have not looked into it.

Its good to know it's available in Africa though, not a nice experience for those poor Africans who cop a bite.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey guys,

Thats all really good feedback, id rather not say which attraction it will be at, as it is still in the planning stages, but im sure ill keep everyone updated as it goes ahead!

The snakes i asked about arnt for definite, but im sure the collection will hinge around them. Ill reconsider the Boomslang, they are my personal favourite snake, and i know they have thier disadvantages, but after all your posts i recon they might be more trouble than thier worth! dont fancy me or anyone else being too badly wounded!

Thanks again for all the help and advice!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I can sometimes get hold of an A. robustus or two, but prices very in a huge way. I have had a few in the past, and tbh, they are like a common trapdoor spider, a king baboon or a cobalt as they are the type of spider that you will only see once in a blue moon. The females are almost always hidden, and the chances of seeing her during normal work hours is almost zero. The males are pretty active once they are mature, but they can get pretty stressed out if they can't wander, so a larger than normal tank will be needed. Even then, the fact that he will be on display all day will prob make him spend the day hidden, or even make him stop eating and die even earlier than he normally would. The male is also the most dangerous out of the two, and they are VERY aggressive spiders that require someone who is very knowledgeable and has a lot of hands on experience with aggressive, and potentially leathal spiders.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

hey,

If you ever get the oppertunity to pick up an Atrax or two let me know. The display will be double layered glass away from the public to reduce sound, and reverse lit, to increase activity when needed. Both myself and colleague are well versed in captive care of dangerous spiders and inverts. More so than the snakes so all is good! :2thumb: 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

HalcyonInverts said:


> hey,
> 
> If you ever get the oppertunity to pick up an Atrax or two let me know. The display will be double layered glass away from the public to reduce sound, and reverse lit, to increase activity when needed. Both myself and colleague are well versed in captive care of dangerous spiders and inverts. More so than the snakes so all is good! :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


 are you doing this on your own or do you have someone else in it with you ?


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

don't M gigas stay out more? i know they aren't as infamous, but might be a better display animal...and you've already got one!
they aren't DWA though, and would be nice if it stayed that way...spiders and scorps shouldn't really be DWA like snakes...:whistling2:


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

I am building this project in conjunction with my fellow zoologists, maintenance staff, other zoological collections and the veterinary surgery.

I dont mean to sound negative, but i started this thread regarding how often certain animals come into the hobby (im not very used to hobby collection, only usually aquire animals through suppliers or other zoo's) and how much they cost inside the amateur hobby field. Hopefully as an alternative to costly collection in the field and importing. I dont really want to discuss my project further than what ive already said, due to it being for a public attraction. Sorry! 

im really chuffed with all the comments and feedback, it has been really usefull. thanks all!


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry if that sounds negative! just dont want to be letting to much info about whats going to be unvieled slipping into the public domain before the projects even taken off the ground!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

HalcyonInverts said:


> Sorry if that sounds negative! just dont want to be letting to much info about whats going to be unvieled slipping into the public domain before the projects even taken off the ground!


hey no prob and good luck just sounds familiar and even more so with the area you are from.
regards mark


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

HalcyonInverts said:


> I am building this project in conjunction with my fellow zoologists, maintenance staff, other zoological collections and the veterinary surgery.
> 
> I dont mean to sound negative, but i started this thread regarding how often certain animals come into the hobby (im not very used to hobby collection, only usually aquire animals through suppliers or other zoo's) and how much they cost inside the amateur hobby field. Hopefully as an alternative to costly collection in the field and importing. I dont really want to discuss my project further than what ive already said, due to it being for a public attraction. Sorry!
> 
> im really chuffed with all the comments and feedback, it has been really usefull. thanks all!


Hope you’re successful. I think is inevitable you will be quizzed about your project, you have to remember you have posted a thread that will excite interest in those who are mad about DWA (which covers the majority of readers to this section), that’s why members read and post on this section of the forum in the first place.

Many people who also read the DWA part of the forum have not seen all-that many DWA animals apart from the odd zoo, you can hardly blame them!

Again, good luck though, I'm close to Cheshire: victory:

Dave


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

i wasnt criticising peoples interest! just want to make sure everything stays under wraps! hopefully ill be able to post more on construction and exhibits nearer the time! should be an interesting project! 

Thanks again!


----------

